# fetter lichteffekt



## ma-gic (15. Januar 2003)

hi, 
ich hab ein bild angehängt und würde gerne wissen, wie man diesen leuchteffekt hinbekommen kann.

Ich weiß hier ist trendwhore nicht gern gesehen, aber ich hab auf die schnelle kein anderes Bild mit diesem Effekt gefunden.

mfg ma-gic


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. Januar 2003)

*Lichtleich streck dich*

Also,

Oben rechts sieht man so'n gekacheltes Millimeterpapier schimmern, doch das dürftst Du ja nicht meinen.

So was in der Art könnte man mit ''FraxFlare'' - gehört, wenn ich's richtig zusammenkrieg, zum KPT6-Filterpaket, hinkreigen.
Der Filter erzeugt Dir so'n Lichter-Kekrickel, als hätte jemand 'ne Langzeitbelichtung mitter Kamera im Dunkeln gemacht, und mit 'ner bunten Taschenlampe vor der Kamera rumgewirbelt.
Machst du diesen Wust dann monochrom und tust ihn auf Dein Bildchen ''negativ multiplizieren'', könnt das dann so in der Art aussehen.
Kann Dir leider kein selbstgestricktes Beispiel anhängen, da ich das Filterchen selbst nich' hab' sondern nur mal damit rumprobieren durfte.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Januar 2003)

Ich behaupte mal, das das mit (selektiver) Tonwertkorektur schnell hinzubekommen ist...
(Auswahr erstellen und dort Tonwert.. anwenden)


----------



## fasty (15. Januar 2003)

also du nimmst den orginal layer (hier die shape) und gehst auf select>>color range (das dürfte sich auf deutsch farbbereich nennen)
dann klickst du auf ne möglichst helle stelle im bild, spielst noch ein wenig an dem regler rum (so das er etwas mehr selektiert als vorher) ... dann auf ok klicken ... jetzt erstellst ne ne neue ebene über der alten und füllst die zuvor erstellte auswahl mit weiss ...


----------



## ma-gic (16. Januar 2003)

*thx*

thx für eure antworten! 

ich hab jetzt so gelöst:

* 2 ebenen erstellen
* oberste ebene auf irgeneine farbe stellen und dann 
  füllmethode auf Farbe
* auf der unteren ebene mit weiß die fläche malen, und 
  dann mit farbton/sättigung und deckkraft gespielt 

mfg ma-gic


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Januar 2003)

mal ne bescheuerte frage: was sind eigentlich trendwhores genau?


----------



## fasty (16. Januar 2003)

eignetlich sämtliche bilder die nur aus den wildesten kombinationen von irgendwelchen shapes bestehen ...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Januar 2003)

wild geschwungene 3D-gebilde


----------



## Christoph (16. Januar 2003)

Jeder kennt sie jeder hasst sie es sei denn sie sind aussergewöhnlich!

(c) gfx-scene.de

*g*


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2003)

Falsch. Trendwhores sind Personen die ihren Geschmack und ihre Werke(bestenfalls) immer an das anpassen was gerade 'in' ist, jeden Trend unkritisch übernehmen.


----------



## shiver (16. Januar 2003)

^^


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2003)

Diese hervorragende Erklärung stammt übrigens von La Shiv.


----------



## Christoph (16. Januar 2003)

la shiv?  

is  das nicht die PHOTSHOP Göttin?
  

*weglauf*

jetz knallen die Peitschen;-)


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2003)

Careful, young man 

Und was zum Henker ist PHOTSHOP?


----------



## shiver (16. Januar 2003)

photoshop?

nie gehört.

und du kleiner - ab auf die knie!


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Januar 2003)

danke für die erklärung, leute. 

nur noch ne frage, fasty (oh mann, ich oute mich hier ja zum ultimativen n00b *gg*): was sind denn shapes? ich nehm ma an irgendwas in photoshop. (gut, was?  )

//edit: noch was wichtiges zum board generell: ich würde vorschlagen, dass jemand mal dringend höhen- und breitenangaben zu den bildern reinhaut, is bisschen störend wenn der text immer rumhupft.


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Januar 2003)

http://dict.leo.org/?search=shape&s...Hdr=off&tableBorder=1&cmpType=relaxed&lang=en


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Januar 2003)

Also trendwhores von cubadust und chapterthree gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut. 

greetz 3k!


----------



## Willow (19. August 2003)

Hi

ich würde gerne wissen wie man die Millimeterpapierkachel hinbekommt. Jemand nen Tip?


----------



## Ju02 (19. August 2003)

Noch ne möglichkeit(so mach ich immer meine Trendwhores) ist auch folgende:
-Du nimmst mehrere Fotos,Grafiken oder Bilder
-Verzerrst sie ein Bisschen/Blurrst sie ein bisschen
-Dann auf Ineinanderkopieren(Colordogde[hoffe hab mich richtig ausgedrückt])
Voila.
Ich finde Trendwhores eigentlich ziemlich schön.Die einzigen guten 3D-Trendwhores kann man in 3dsm machen,c4d ,lightwave,maya oder ähnliches eignen sich eher nicht dafür.Ich kann eigentlich nicht verstehen warum jeder Threndwhores hasst,Ich finde sie teilweise ziemlich schön!

yours faithfully 
Sumaro


----------



## killkrog (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Willow _
> *Hi
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen wie man die Millimeterpapierkachel hinbekommt. Jemand nen Tip? *



Such ma nach 'Raster'.
Such immer wenn du ne Frage hast.
Suchen ist schön.
Suchen hilft.


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. August 2003)

> Hi
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen wie man die Millimeterpapierkachel hinbekommt. Jemand nen Tip?


Ich vermute mal schwer, dass das ein Scherz war. (andernfalls: sorry *g*)


----------



## Christoph (19. August 2003)

Eindeutig schon zu alt der Thread
*closed*


----------

